# One baby platy isn't growing :( What do I do?



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, My friend's platys had babies and let me take care of them. They are in a 10 gallon tank and their growth was stunted for a bit but I figured out what the issue was and I moved them into better conditions. 

There are 3 platys left out of the fry. 2 Are back to growing normally but little Ginny isn't growing so well. (They are all females by the way)

Ginny, is active and acts completely normal but she hasn't grown. And when they were tiny she still was a lot smaller. My concern is, will her sisters end up eating her if they get big enough? I don't want her to be eaten because she is very special to me. What can I do?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I cull the stunted ones but since you only have three fry could you set up a separate tank for the little one?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

SplashyBetta said:


> I cull the stunted ones but since you only have three fry could you set up a separate tank for the little one?


I could. But the tank would only be 5 gallons. I don't have room for anything bigger.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Whwt are you going to to do with the bigger ones? If they are going someplace else she can go to the Five gallon until you rehome them. She might be competing with the other larger ones for food and losing.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> Whwt are you going to to do with the bigger ones? If they are going someplace else she can go to the Five gallon until you rehome them. She might be competing with the other larger ones for food and losing.


Well let me re-phrase what I mean, I want to keep them all so including the ones who are growing but Ginny isn't growing. I don't want to kill her and I only have a 5 gallon tank to put her in. 

I am keeping the bigger ones in a ten gallon. Do I have to buy Ginny a new 10 gallon for herself?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes if anything you might try upgrading to a 20 long for the two and put her in the 10 gallon. However, the thing is that plecos can get huge and you'd better off rehoming the other two despite your attachment to them and keeping Ginny who may end up being closer to size that you can house. Plecos also can become more aggressive toward each other and other fish as they get older.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> Yes if anything you might try upgrading to a 20 long for the two and put her in the 10 gallon. However, the thing is that plecos can get huge and you'd better off rehoming the other two despite your attachment to them and keeping Ginny who may end up being closer to size that you can house. Plecos also can become more aggressive toward each other and other fish as they get older.


A 20 gallon upgrade is actually doable I think I'll do that.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Btw these are platys not plecos.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry that I misread that but for whatever you have room for bigger is better. 

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/012/23821.pdf


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> Sorry that I misread that but for whatever you have room for bigger is better.
> 
> http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/012/23821.pdf


Thanks for including that chart! I'm going to measure and everything later.


----------

